# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ 2020م >  >  ابرز عناوين الصحف السياسية الصادرة الثلاثاء 3 يناير 2017م

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
عناوين الصحف الصادرة الثلاثاء 3 يناير 2017م

أخبار اليوم:

تفاصيل جديدة حول احداث نيرتتي والمعتمد يتحدث لـ"اخبار اليوم"
والي وسط دارفور يتهم حركة عبد الواحد بالتورط في الاحداث
رجال الاعمال السعوديين يرحبون بالاستثمار في السودان
رئيس الجمهورية يوجه ولاة الولايات باخراج كل الاسر الفقيرة من دائرة الفقر.. البشير المصارف السودانية ليست ربوية بل مصارف اسلامية


سودان فيشن:

سلفاكير يزور الخرطوم قريبا
السودان يستنكر  الهجوم الذي تعرض له نادي ليلي بتركيا
المعادن توقع اتفاقيات جديدة للتنقيب عن الذهب

الوطن:

الاتحادي يهدد بفتح "ابواب جهنم" على الوطني والشعبي
البنك المركزي: إجراءات جديدة للسيطرة على الدولار
وفاة "20" طفلا ةتسمم "80" تلميذة بجنوب كردفان
الشعبي: لا تنازل عن وصايا الترابي حول الحريات

الانتباهة:

تورط 6 مسلحين تابعين لعبد الواحد في أحداث نيرتتي
معلومات جديدة عن ضبط جهاز إشعاعي بحوزة مواطن في أمبدة
المركزي يقرر إحكام السيطرة على النقد الأجنبي الحكومي
النفط: ننتج 85% من احتياجاتنا للغاز ولا نحتاج للاستيراد

الصيحة:

حسبو يدخل قائمة المرشحين لرئاسة الوزارة
منح القوى المحاورة 15% من مقاعد البرلمان ومجالس الولايات
البشير يناقش مع ألور طرد المتمردين من جوبا وسلفاكير في الخرطوم قريباً
عبد الحكيم يتهم حركة عبد الواحد بالضلوع في أحداث نيرتتي

السوداني:

منح أحزاب الحوار 15% في المجالس التشريعية
اتجاه لمراجعة الدولار الجمركي والمركزي يقرر السيطرة على النقد الأجنبي الحكومي
سلفاكير في الخرطوم خلال أيام لبحث القضايا العالقة
التربية تخضع ضوابط مشددة لجلوس الأجانب للشهادة الثانوية
البرلمان يستدعي وزير الدفاع والداخلية بشأن أحداث نيرتتي

المجهر السياسي:

اتفاق على منح أحزاب الحوار15% في المؤسسات التشريعية
الحكومة تتهم حركة عبد الواحد بالتورط في أحداث نيرتتي والبرلمان يستدعي وزير الدفاع
قمة مرتقبة بين البشير وسلفاكير بالخرطوم
المحكمة توجه تهم التجسس على أجنبي وأثنين من القساوسة

الصحافة:

بعد اجتماع آلية المتابعة مع الرئيس: إضافة 15% للمجلس الوطني والمجالس الولائية و18 عضواً للولايات
البشير: تقييم الولاة من خلال رعاية الأيتام والفقراء
تفاصيل جديدة عن حادثة نيرتتي والقبض على المتورطين
السودان يدين هجوم اسطنبول التركية

الرأي العام:

البشير: محاربة الفقر ستكون التقييم الأساسي للولاة
سلفاكير يزور الخرطوم خلال أيام
والي وسط دارفور: حركة عبد الواحد وراء أحداث نيرتتي
توجيه تهم التجسس ونشر الأحداث الكاذبة لأجنبي (شيكي)

التيار:

شبح مواجهة بين الجمارك والمواصفات بسبب (شحنة تفاح)
الحكومة تتتهم حركة عبد الواحد بالتورط في أحداث نيرتتي
آلية الحوار تخلص في اجتماعها على اعداد مصفوفة لإنفاذ التوصيات


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أبرزعناوين صحف الخرطوم الصادرة صباح اليوم الثلاثاء

السوداني :-
* منح أحزاب الحوارنسبة 15% من المجالس التشريعية .
* إتجاه لمراجعة الدولار الجمركي والمركزي يقرر السيطرة علي النقد الأجنبي الحكومي .
* دال والمرور والتربية والتعليم يحصلون علي جائزة رفيعة .
* سلفاكير في الخرطوم خلال أيام لبحث القضايا العالقة .
* البرلمان يستدعي وزيري الدفاع والداخلية بشأن أحداث نيرتتي .

الوطن :-
* الإتحادي يهدد بفتح ((أبواب جهنم)) علي الوطني والشعبي .
* قمة مرتقبة بين البشير وسلفا بالخرطوم .

ألوان :-
* سلفاكير بالخرطوم خلال أيام و(ألور) يبحث مع البشير إبعاد الحركات من (جوبا) .
* عبد الحكم : تورط منسوبي حركة عبد الواحد في أحداث نيرتتي .
* ضبط كميات كبيرة من السلع الفاسدة .

اليوم التالي :-
* جوبا تقرر الاستفادة من تجربة حوار الخرطوم.
* دينق ألور يكشف عن قمة وشيكة بين البشير وسلفاكير .
* جوبا تعتزم تشكيل وفد لإعادة الجنوبيين من الخرطوم .

الأيام :-
* سلفاكير في الخرطوم خلال أيام .
* مجلس الوزراء يراجع الخطة الإستراتيجية للدولة لإستيعاب مخرجات الحوار .
* إزدياد حوادث النهب علي الطريق الرابط بين الفاشر وطويلة بشمال دارفور .
* جياد تدشن آليات النظافة الجديدة لقطاع الخرطوم شرق .
* تبرئة 19 طالبا بعد توقيفهم وتقديمهم لمحكمة فورية ببورتسودان .

الأهرام اليوم :-
* البشير يرهن تقييم الولاة بإخراج الأسر من دائرة الفقر .
* تفاصيل جديدة حول ضبط جهاز إشعاع إشتراه رجل من تاجر خردة بأمدرمان .
* وزير الدفاع : أحداث نيرتتي (بوليس كيس) والمتضرر يمشي يشتكي .
* جون كيري : أشارك السودانيين في تطلعاتهم نحو السلام .
* السيسي يتوقع إيداع التعديلات الخاصة بالحريات عقب تشكيل الحكومة .

آخر لحظة :-
* الحكومة تعترف ببيع عقارات سودانية بلندن .
* ضوابط مشددة للجلوس لإمتحانات الشهادة .
* منح أحزاب ((الحوار)) 15% في المؤسسات التشريعية .

أخبار اليوم :-
* والي وسط دارفور يتهم حركة عبد الواحد بالتورط في الأحداث .
* رجال الأعمال السعوديين يرحبون بالإستثمار في السودان .
* إجراءات رقابية لمنع تسرب ادوية التأمين المدعومة .
* الإتفاق علي زيادة نواب البرلمان ومجلس الولايات بنسبة (15%) .
* البشير : المصارف السودانية ليست ربوية بل مصارف إسلامية .
* العدل تتبرع ببناء عنبر بمستشفي 7979 لسرطان الأطفال .

الإنتباهة :-
* تورط (6) مسلحين تابعين لعبد الواحد في أحداث (نيرتتي) .
* معلومات جديدة عن ضبط جهاز إشعاعي بحوزة مواطن في أمبدة .
* النفط : ننتج (85%) من إحتياجات الغاز ولا نحتاج للإستيراد .
* توجيه إتهام رسمي لأوروبي وقسيسين بالتجسس .
* ضبطيات كبيرة لسلع فاسدة وإغلاق (115) مصنعا .

الوفاق :-
* البشير يوجه المركزي بمضاعفة رأسمال بنك الإدخار وسياسات جديدة للسيطرة علي النقد الأجنبي .
* إتفاقيتان للتعدين عن الذهب بنهر النيل وجنوب كردفان .

المجهر السياسي :-
* الحكومة تتهم حركة ((عبد الواحد)) بالتورط في أحداث نيرتتي والبرلمان يستدعي وزير الدفاع .
* المحكمة توجه تهمة التجسس إلي أجنبي وإثنين من القساوسة .
* الهلال يتعادل مع النصر سلبيا في آخر تجاربه .

الرأي العام :-
* البشير : محاربة الفقر ستكون التقييم الأساسي للولاة .
* والي وسط دارفور : حركة عبد الواحد وراء أحداث نيرتتي .
* الفريق طه يلتقي ولي ولي العهد السعودي .
* البشير يشهد ختام مهرجان التشغيل الخامس .
* التعليم العالي : وزارات أنشأت مؤسسات أكاديمية موازية .

التيار :-
* شبح مواجهة بين الجمارك والمواصفات بسبب ((شحنة التفاح)) .
* آلية الحوار تخلص في إجتماعها علي إعداد مصفوفة لإنفاذ التوصيات .

الصيحة :-
* حسبو يدخل قائمة المرشحين لرئاسة الوزارة .
* البشير يناقش مع ألور طرد المتمردين من جوبا وسلفاكير في الخرطوم قريبا .
* زايد : تفاهمات لحل ديون الشركات النفطية الصينية .

الجريدة :-
* وزير الدفاع : أحداث نيرتتي (بوليس كيس) واستبعد تشكيل لجنة تحقيق .
* (1500) أسرة بكسلا تدفع بمذكرة إحتجاجا علي إستقطاع مساحات من منازلها .
* إغلاق مستشفي المناطق الحارة وإستقالة مساعد المدير العام .
* حسن مكي : العصيان المدني ثاني إمتحان كبير يواجه الإنقاذ بعد غزو العاصمة .

القوات المسلحة :-
* النائب الأول يخاطب مؤتمر المسؤولية الإجتماعية بالقضارف غدا .
* لجنة لتنفيذ إحتفال القوات المسلحة بعيد الإستقلال ال((61)) .
* السودان يدين هجوم إسطنبول التركية .
* النفط تعلن تجاوز عقبات زيادة الإنتاج .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*














*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*














*

----------

